# Drifter GA16DE?



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Down here in the searing hot sun of Arizona, nothing but fast cars drivng straight at night is about the only street action here if it's legal or illegal. I mean, I want to bring drifting to the valley. Watching Fast and the Furious 100 times gets irritating except for that exceptional drift Brian "THE CERIAL KILLER" pulls off in his Mitsu. Eclipse. after he rescues Torreto. 
Watching that and having some inspiration from a JAP anime called Initial D brought to my attention of a low powered, say 200 hp, front wheel drive drift car. Could a GA16DE handle the punishing task a drifter needs? I mean, i'm not a drifter, but was always fascinated and would like to become a drifter, maybe even professional. 
So, if you slap a turbo on a built up GA16DE in a car with modified suspension, could that engine pull you through curves and a leisurley and competitve pace? Can any other 1.6 liter front wheel drive compete with the GA16DE?

Help drifting become a reality in the valley of the sun!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its it pretty hard to have a fwd car to become a drift car.. cuz in reality, they aren't drift cars.. you may slide sideways for a very limited time.. if you want to drift, you might want to think oh upgrading your internals because you are gonna have to be at high rpms to do the drift most likely.. secondly you can't look at Brian's GS-T eclipse in the fast and the furious because it is awd... also that eclipse has close to 275whp....overall you might be able to get your car sideways.. but i dont think it will ever be a drift car since it wont stay sideways... they aren't made to drift like that.. if you can turn it into a drift car, ill be very impress.. good luck....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

a 240sx is your best bet as a starter and finisher


----------



## V.Putin (Apr 14, 2003)

FWDs are not meant to be drifted. However, if you really wanna go sideway on small Nissan, do something that will decrease the traction of rear wheels. Using a larger diameter stabilizer bar and minimize the size of rear tyres. But sometimes this results an ugly outcome though. I normally use the handbrake for going sideway but I won't say it's safe to do on narrow curve.

RWDs will be much better for drifting action. I think 240SX or old Mazda FC3S RX-7 will do it.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

FWD's are best suited for grip cornering. Around here we have lots of twisty mountain roads, and my car performs the BEST if I keep traction on all 4 wheels. If you want to do some drifting, get one of the cars that Putin suggested... S13 240SX's and FC3S RX-7's (85-91?) are some of your best bets. You could also go for the classic Hachi-Roku (Toyota AE86- Corolla GT-S, 83-86), these cars have been excellent drifters in Japan. 

Here's what it takes to have a good drift car- small, light, moderately powerful, and RWD.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

*Don't get too many ideas from Initial D or FF (especially not FF)*

Don't base your drift practice on anything you get from Initial D. A lot of the action is based on the "drift contests" they have in Japan, which really are just like the idiotic "quarter mile street drags" that go on in the US. They emphasize driving technique that looks extremely cool but is the antithesis to proper driving technique. (As much as I'd like to rant, I'll hold off and leave that to the faster guys who loathe stuff like that more than me.)

Real drifting is tough to pull off, regardless of what kind of drivetrain layout your car has. RWD (except rear engined) cars are relatively easy to get the tail out because you can use the accelerator to directly control the traction going to your rear wheels, but keeping the car from oversteering or understeering heavily isn't easy. Front wheel drive cars (except rear engine, front drive cars... which I don't think anyone here drives) can't be slid in the same manner because flooring it will cause your front, not your rear end to push outwards. And with AWD cars, you have to stomp the gas and have fast, but delicate steering control to keep your car from running off the road. 

Technically, it is possible to drift with any layout: If all four tyres are sliding evenly and your car is moving in the direction you want it to, you are successfully drifting. Whether that will make you/your car faster on the circuit, on the street, or on a rally stage is a completely different question.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Don't get too many ideas from Initial D or FF (especially not FF)*



ReVerm said:


> *Don't base your drift practice on anything you get from Initial D. A lot of the action is based on the "drift contests" they have in Japan, which really are just like the idiotic "quarter mile street drags" that go on in the US. They emphasize driving technique that looks extremely cool but is the antithesis to proper driving technique. (As much as I'd like to rant, I'll hold off and leave that to the faster guys who loathe stuff like that more than me.)
> 
> Real drifting is tough to pull off, regardless of what kind of drivetrain layout your car has. RWD (except rear engined) cars are relatively easy to get the tail out because you can use the accelerator to directly control the traction going to your rear wheels, but keeping the car from oversteering or understeering heavily isn't easy. Front wheel drive cars (except rear engine, front drive cars... which I don't think anyone here drives) can't be slid in the same manner because flooring it will cause your front, not your rear end to push outwards. And with AWD cars, you have to stomp the gas and have fast, but delicate steering control to keep your car from running off the road.
> 
> Technically, it is possible to drift with any layout: If all four tyres are sliding evenly and your car is moving in the direction you want it to, you are successfully drifting. Whether that will make you/your car faster on the circuit, on the street, or on a rally stage is a completely different question. *


Heh... sorry if I sounded like I was basing my opinions on Initial D. I agree, the stuff they do on that show is just to show off, and isn't the fastest way to race. However they DID get a lot of the popular drift cars in that show. 

They also had GT-R's and Lancers in that show, and an FWD Civic- which used the handbrake in an ATTEMPT to drift.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha. I wasn't referring to your response, Wagon Wagon. I was actually advising MontyCrabApple. 

Sorry for the confusion.

PS: I know about the cars in Initial D. I love that show. In fact, despite the fact that I have my beloved 200sx, I still go to my local arcade to play the D game.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

psulemon said:


> *its it pretty hard to have a fwd car to become a drift car.. cuz in reality, they aren't drift cars.. you may slide sideways for a very limited time.. if you want to drift, you might want to think oh upgrading your internals because you are gonna have to be at high rpms to do the drift most likely.. secondly you can't look at Brian's GS-T eclipse in the fast and the furious because it is awd... also that eclipse has close to 275whp....overall you might be able to get your car sideways.. but i dont think it will ever be a drift car since it wont stay sideways... they aren't made to drift like that.. if you can turn it into a drift car, ill be very impress.. good luck.... *



I just wanted to state that I do not believe Brian's Mitsu. GT-S was all wheel drive. For one, I don't think Mitsubishi has ever made an all wheel drive GT-S. Second, if it was all wheel drive, the car would have been a Mitsubishi GSR. Maybe you meant to put GSR or maybe Brian's car was all wheel drive. I don't know.
Another thing, where did you learn Brian's car was around 275 hp? I would like to know the specs. on that car.

If someone could prove the drivetrain layout of Brians Mitsu. that would be great, so we can clear this up.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, front wheel drive would be trickier than a good old rear wheel drive. I did plan on buying a 240 to drift instead of upgrading my Sentra for sure. Thanks for the info people.

Question: In Initial D, the drifters drift around a mountain obviously, so, since there were a lot of guard rails I asummed the road they were drifting on was an actual drift track especially setup to catch drifters from flying off the mountain. 

Now my question is, do they(Japan), have some mountains with actual drift tracks setup around them? Do you have to pay to use these tracks or is it free for any one to try?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Mitsu actually did make an AWD turbo Eclipse, but it was called the GSX. There's really no point in discussing the FnF Eclipse though, since it was an NA FWD car set up for show and probably wasn't putting out anything close to a STOCK GSX.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Wagon Wagon said:


> *Mitsu actually did make an AWD turbo Eclipse, but it was called the GSX. There's really no point in discussing the FnF Eclipse though, since it was an NA FWD car set up for show and probably wasn't putting out anything close to a STOCK GSX. *


Yeah, I meant GSX, but put GSR. I forgot which one was which. And yeah, I was pretty sure Brian's car was a front wheel drive car because it sure as hell didnt look like a GSX.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i knew the whp of the gsx because it used to be ont their website.... i always confuse the gst and the gsx... but i do know it was an awd car... i dont want to start an arguement over it though.. but im pretty sure... ill let you know later. my girl bought me the 1:64 scale of the car so ill see if it is on the back of the package...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *Question: In Initial D, the drifters drift around a mountain obviously, so, since there were a lot of guard rails I asummed the road they were drifting on was an actual drift track especially setup to catch drifters from flying off the mountain.
> 
> Now my question is, do they(Japan), have some mountains with actual drift tracks setup around them? Do you have to pay to use these tracks or is it free for any one to try? *


People who race in mountain roads in Japan just race on whatever roads are there. Nothing special is set up. All they do is make sure they use the roads late at night when there are fewer cars out there and have people (usually other club members) keeping watch at problematic corners to make sure nothing goes seriously wrong. There's nothing besides the guardrails preventing these drivers from flying off the track and tumbling down a cliff... in fact, it happens fairly often. Because of this, Japanese drivers tend to emphasize safety first in tuning (roll cage, 5-point harnesses, strut tower bars), but it's still pretty damn dangerous: Almost as dangerous as street drag.

So to answer your question Monty, no they don't have mountains with "drift tracks" (mountain pass racing is NOT legit). They do have days where they set up mini-circuits for drift practice, but that's about it.

PS:
The mountains that appear in Initial D are actual mountains in real life. One of my friends in Japan has been to Akagi, and has sat in the passenger seat of several cars (though he hasn't driven there because he needs his car intact).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *I just wanted to state that I do not believe Brian's Mitsu. GT-S was all wheel drive. For one, I don't think Mitsubishi has ever made an all wheel drive GT-S. Second, if it was all wheel drive, the car would have been a Mitsubishi GSR. Maybe you meant to put GSR or maybe Brian's car was all wheel drive. I don't know.
> Another thing, where did you learn Brian's car was around 275 hp? I would like to know the specs. on that car.
> 
> If someone could prove the drivetrain layout of Brians Mitsu. that would be great, so we can clear this up. *



it's F&F, get over it.

FWD can not really "drift" in the TRUE meaning of drifting. FWD can ass slide, lose control. RWD is the easiest to drift. 

AWD drifting takes extreme skill.


..............I swear.........if I see another thread on FWD drifting, I'm gonna call the ricer police on this board............


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22299


^ for reference, because it was found 8 threads DOWN on the same forum.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

I think these guys have been playing GT3 way too much Mike .


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Alright chimmike, you and psulemon should get this settled.
But, i'm sticking with chimmike on this one because i'm 100% sure that car is FWD. PEACE I'M OUT.


________BIG L R.I.P.__________


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you want to know what the car is in FF, look at the FIRST scene...................which I might right now.


----------

